#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  優先處理之 Bug 回報  及  版面風格提案

## 狼王白牙

請 *版面管理員* *系統管理員*  提案優先必須修復的 Bug

重點在於文學創作特區  瀟湘之前使用的第三方程式及排版是否出現重大問題

其次是這個論壇的風格  目前使用預設風格

但vBulletin其實功能複雜到近乎無法自行設計風格的程度  所以要花錢請國外專家設計

在設計前大家對於配色有什麼意見?  白牙已經給的提案是  必須是自然類型主題  
如葉子  動物的爪爪  草地  天空  以明亮色調為主

如果想要挑戰預設風格配色的會員也可以報名 XD  但無法讓您接觸後台  只能由您提出色碼提案

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼搶到頭香啦！(被狠咬)

本狼發現蠻多的：像是表情符號沒有分類、字型只有英文的分類、勳章都沒有顯示出來，以及原本本狼申請過將標題變成紫色的「接龍遊戲」恢復成與其他主題一樣的色彩。

另外，還有本狼的版主頭銜好像被拔掉了…… :wuf_e_frown: 還有，不知道提出將「接龍遊戲」置頂算不算BUG……(因為本狼不知道該在哪一個版面發)

還請白牙老大與各位版主獸多多包涵，本狼就寫到這裡。

----------


## 古紀洛子

風格嘛……想說這個寒色系的已經足夠了，若真的要改的話我比較喜歡民族風。
配色上整體偏向土黃色，搭上由幾何圖形排列而成的花紋，充滿部落的風情，最符合狼這種歷史悠久的動物了。（其他的動物也是啊，總比人類久多了啦…）

再來是論壇上的bug…我至今是沒發現到什麼啦，只是文章標題（主題名稱）以後能夠讓開文者自由修改嗎？
現在是無法更改的情況。
會提出這個是因為我在某個版發起的小活動，標題上有寫剩餘名額數量，現在我想要把它移到文章中，謝謝。

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

要說風格的話,其實我認為這次換風格的主要作用在吸引新會員上,
因為對我們這班在狼版待了一段時間的會員來說風格換不換也好,很快便會
習慣。但對訪客來說第一印象最為重要,既然這裡叫狼之樂園的話,
就一定要帶給訪客一種樂而忘返或是"世外桃員的感覺,
否則就如一般的論壇沒分別。坦白說舊版的風格確實有帶給別人"世外桃員"的感覺。
如果可以的話,真想提議沿用舊版的風格。但白牙堅持要革新的話,我提議用"
迷霧山林"，即是以白,葉綠及啡色。作為新生狼版。作為樂園,可不是隨意便可以可以找到,是要透過追尋的。
所以迷霧可以帶給一種神秘的感覺,告訢訪客要找到樂園的
話就一定要去追尋。而我個狼認為山林是最美麗的景色。就好像這張圖。

從迷霧中尋找理想的樂園,這個確實和"狼之樂園"這個名字很貼切,
不是嗎?(如果可以接近白牙創辦狼版理念的話就更好了)
BUG方面,我暫時沒有看到,往後發現的話會如實報告。

----------


## 好喝的茶

我想用大自然做主題是應該的，不過風格方面可以細議。
或許白牙設一個期限供眾獸提議，之後投票決定如何？

----------


## 雪麒

其實如果不是特別深度的改造，自行設計風格還是可以實現的啦，個獸覺得只是十分麻煩而已。vbulletin可自定義的東西幾乎細緻到了頭髮絲，甚至可以直接改源代碼，而且變量名還都是英文，想找到對應的選項並修改實在很耗費耐心和時間，模板源代碼的修改更是需要極為細心。
不過經過一晚上折騰，總算是有點眉目了，來發張成果～基本上復刻了之前的主題。

“回复文章”的按鈕是通過修改SHOWTHREAD模板代碼來實現的。（原本的按鈕只是CSS修飾過的文本鏈接而已，怪不得不提供圖片參數……逼獸修改源代碼）
不過本獸是只有文章頁的存檔，所以首頁和文章列表頁的主題設置還未完成呢，誰有存檔可以參考的啊（突然想起一句話，失去了才知道珍貴……
vbulletin可以導入導出主題設定（包括模板），所以製作完成後可以共享～
不過其實還是很支持再做一個新主題，系統大換血要有新氣象嘛，而且現在還有切換主題的選項～～

若我有時間也很有興趣來做一個新主題～不過不知道狼王大大是否歡迎呢？

----------


## 幻貓

提供版面截圖~
不過這裡也很不巧的沒有首頁截圖，找找看有沒有網頁回溯工具?

說來暖色系風格看久了突然很不適應冷色系w"

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  雪麒：

      真是太厲害啦！可以嗥是完全複製，簡直是一模一樣！ :狐狸嚇到: (對雪麒六體投地)

      雪麒倘若想要自行設計風格也可以哪！請向白牙老大與管理獸們提出申請吧！ :wuffer_wink: 

      至於版面風格本狼還是偏向原本的設計或是有自然風的新設計，肇因於本狼的藝術天份不佳，所以到時候本狼當投票的獸就好。

----------


## yoching

有技術上的必要~~~請管理員開放維修員專區給他們。(目前該區只有我跟管理員權限可以看到而已)
可以在那邊討論，我也可以說明一下調整的重點。

----------


## 雪麒

從老電腦的瀏覽器緩存中翻出來以前的主頁，又忙活了半天終於大致搞定了～
試驗了很長時間才把右上角的Toplinks居中移到了“Wolves' Paradise”底下，CSS真是很不好改……
以下是主頁&版面頁

以下是主題頁，新加入了簽名上方的Tree_line


不過圖標殘缺不全（比如有新帖子那個開花的圖標等等），尚待補全。

----------


## 狼王白牙

To: 有風格提案的大家

最近詢價了專業技術的 vBulletin 風格設計公司及設計者  得到的都是以 800 美金起跳
由於論壇還會再改版  因此可能如果想要這裡看起來漂亮的  可能要購買一個有長期維護的風格而且專業的公司
但是其費用仍然以 30 歐元起跳   請大家上網搜尋  vbulletin theme  去尋找建議想要的風格 (包括付費風格)
可以提案但最後仍然是..... 花這筆錢的或者有製作技術力的擁有最後決定權 :3

感謝 雪麒 的復古 CSS 設計  如果雪麒對 vBulletin 有相關研究  那麼就請您加入開發團隊一起討論
在此跟版主致歉  *狼樂管理員時常在空降管理者* 只要您有建設性的技術力  那麼空降系統管理員都有可能 :3
為了建設及優化而接管這台主機  歡迎您
不是為了以上理由  抱歉  不但不歡迎  甚至有犯罪風險 -- 本行話致上一位駭客

跟大家介紹  vBulletin 亞洲區開發團隊  yoching   是負責各大論壇包括滄者極限資料維護的技術人員
將會托管他替我們添加新功能及維護

----------


## 瀟湘

我所用的地三方程式安穩測試後沒有問題，
只要啟用Html編碼，就可以儘快復原。

同樣的問題也在直書排版上，
為了避免直書分行碰觸到頁面邊界，導致排版亂掉，
所以我其實是用框架編碼設計了一個隱形、大小固定的格子，
強制把頁面固定起來。
另外一方面也解決使詩行置中的問題。

同樣在開放html代碼後就可以復原，倘若html確定要保持禁用，
那可能需要轉譯成BB代碼，才能維持原始風貌。

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  白牙老大：

      本狼剛才發現輕鬆廣場版主又顯現出來了，由此以及看狼版的其他地方，真的是越來越完善了。感謝白牙老大、幻貓、羽狼以及所有支持狼版的友獸們，還有一樣辛勤的技術人員yoching。(對以上六體投地)

      也請各位繼續加油喔！本狼會繼續幫各位加油打氣的！凹嗚~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~！！！ :wuffer_howl: (祝福之嗥)

                                                                         凍狼   斯冰菊   摯書

                                                                                 101/10/7    16:28

----------


## 狼王白牙

目前進度:

所有版面開啟所有主題之文章並降幕排序，
如會員有登入仍然預設顯示昨日新文章
則請會員自行調整。

瀟湘，由於文學創作特區，您所引進的 html 直書式語法，
如果不啟用將是我們的損失
因此對於文學創作特區一區，開放 html 語法。

但如果日後發現所見即所得編輯器即可取代，則請善用該編輯器的功能




> 我所用的地三方程式安穩測試後沒有問題，
> 只要啟用Html編碼，就可以儘快復原。
> 
> 同樣的問題也在直書排版上，
> 為了避免直書分行碰觸到頁面邊界，導致排版亂掉，
> 所以我其實是用框架編碼設計了一個隱形、大小固定的格子，
> 強制把頁面固定起來。
> 另外一方面也解決使詩行置中的問題。
> 
> ...

----------


## 瀟湘

> 目前進度:
> 
> 所有版面開啟所有主題之文章並降幕排序，
> 如會員有登入仍然預設顯示昨日新文章
> 則請會員自行調整。
> 
> 瀟湘，由於文學創作特區，您所引進的 html 直書式語法，
> 如果不啟用將是我們的損失
> 因此對於文學創作特區一區，開放 html 語法。
> ...


不確定是什麼問題……總之我進去文版，看到是這樣：
http://i.imgur.com/BNqD3.png （頁面截圖比較大，我用連結）
翻了幾頁以後，覺得可能是系統依照開頭字元排列文章：
http://i.imgur.com/dp9KO.png
見到這狀況的時候，我的系統配置如圖：
http://i.imgur.com/rCPUb.png

剛剛檢查了一下html 直書設定的部份，
目前確認只要把表格語法中的 border="0" 改成 frame="void" 、字級大小調整成 4 或著 3 就可以大致恢復原有風格；如果能用電腦統一調整，應該一下子就可以完成，否則可能要手動慢慢來。
比較微妙的是隱藏語法 Hide ，我本來設定的時候，會將直書文字、橫書文字、第三方Flash閱讀程式依序並列，
而佔面積較大的直書文字都會用此語法隱藏，現在因為這個語法失效，所以感覺版面不免侷促，請問能夠復原嗎？
類似的還有刪除線語法，在回文與作者序跋中有不少會員會使用，如果方便的話，也希望一併處理。

辛苦了，謝謝。

----------

